# Nagyon sok szeretettel...



## petite marmotte

Hello everyone!

Can you translate me, in English or French, what is written in the attached file.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ateesh6800

"Nagyon sok szeretettel" = "With a lot of love", "with great love"
"a mi emlékünkre" = "in our memory" (i.e. "so that you remember us")
"Paulnak Krisztinától" = "to Paul from Krisztina"

"Sok szeretettel Paulnak Krisztinától" would be a standard, run of the mill line you write into a gift book or something similar. "Nagyon sok szeretettel..." reflects added emotion (it is "With much love" or "With a lot of love" instead of just "With love").

"A mi emlékünkre" would be a phrase typically used by older generations who grew up before the Internet age ("we give this to you to remember us by").

*A.*


----------

